# Critique on edits??



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

here it is 

i've got the edited one and the original


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats pretty good for a first edit. The only things I would suggest are smoothing out your edges, use the smudge or blur tools. Also on the tail do the same run the smudge tool through the edges and even the tail to get a more flowy look. Good job on adding the tail and horn though. Good luck keep practicing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Its a 100 times better then I can ever do !!!!!!!!!!!! God job


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

smudge tool? so ok, i'll try that.. i'll post anoher edit tonight, )a dog surrounded arround penguins!)


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree with trying to get more sharper edges. A more clean look will do wonders. Alos, maybe a better quality photo? It looks a little pixelated? But all in all I think that it is great! Good work!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah, this is acctually originally s movie thing... i tried before and i can't seem to understand the thing about the sharp edges


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

In your tool box you should have a blur and smudge tool. I don't really remember how GIMP works exactly, as its been ages since I worked with it. Take the blur tool and set it to where it is as sharp and small as it can get, but if that is to sharp soften the blur a bit, run it along the edges to soften them, then take the smudge and run it on the edges of the tail and flick the pointer of the mouse out slighty, I would also do so where the horses feet touch the clouds so it looks as if he's walking through clouds. You can also use the blur or smudge to cover up your mistakes if you have any. 

Here's an example of what I meant about smudging the horses mane/tail, and using a soft blur to soften the edges:









Here's an example of a horse walking through something, this horse is walking through water, I believe I smudged up the water around her feet then used a blur to make it look more water like:









(The Blur Icon looks like a drop of water and the smudge looks like a hand pointing a finger, right next to the blur tool. 3.13. Blur/Sharpen)


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ok, how about clone tool, i'd like to make horses look like they have longer manes, no bridles etc. how??


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Pretty nice edit!! I love the unicorn horn 

And agree with the smoother lines. And I'm not sure what I'm seeing but there's some odd coloured triangles that seem to be in a couple of spots?

But, awesome job


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I believe those are nice! I agree about the smudge tool. My Dad is downloading me GIMP sometime today so maybe You and I can "feed off"/show each other what we find...I don't know!


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

As for the clone tool. I'm not sure how well it will work on lengthening a horses mane. Unless you copied it from another horse. Or cloned it a bit then smudged it out. But taking off the bridle will work you just copy pieces of the horse around the bridle onto where it is therefore getting rid of the bridle. I have another example if you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

it's rather annoying, i try to click on a place on the horse with the clone tool, then click another place, but nothing happens


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

In photoshop you have to click and hold Alt+Left mouse click and drag over the spot you want to clone.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

The smudge tool is a great idea, just make sure you get focused on the detail and smudge smaller lines with a lower opacity. I find it makes the blending look really realistic. You can also take a few base colors if you want to make the mane longer and then draw some lines and smudge them to make a longer mane or tail. That looks great for a first try!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> In photoshop you have to click and hold Alt+Left mouse click and drag over the spot you want to clone.


Ain't like that in GIMP! Just tried it a million times...don't work


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

ctrl and click should work. Ctrl+Click on the spot you want to copy then the spot you want to cover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yay  it works now


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I got GIMP yesterday...It's pretty much Photoshop simplified


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

some more i've done  i like the horse in the clouds the most, it's my most recent.


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Those are pretty good. The last one needs the edges fixed though but the other three are great much better! Good luck and keep practicing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

make the edges abit neater


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah that was one of my firsts, not happy with that but posted it anyway....


----------

